# in the christmas spirit; let's dump a sick kitten



## leggs (25 December 2014)

Just finished making some club sandwiches for 6 guests who were coming to eat when I spotted a kitten crawling across my front garden. Run outside with a piece of beef....and yes, kitten of about 10wks with an abcess on it's neck. Attacked the meat could nearly touch it but not close enough to catch it. 
Set the trap  (I do rescue work so i have my own)and had it within 10mins, poor thing weighs 435grams, which is about 1kg underweight, nothing but skn and bones.
So I know what I will do tomorrow, trip to the vet (who was just here yesterday for the horses teeth and castration of another kitten that was dumped here a few months ago !!)

Pretty sure it was dumped today, either that or very well hidden as they were hunting here yesterday (dogs and guns) and it would most certainly not have survived that.

I hate people who do this....


----------



## Honey08 (25 December 2014)

Oh poor thing.  It sounds lucky that it landed on you.  I hope it does ok.  Do you think there could be others around too?


----------



## merlin12 (25 December 2014)

I hope the kitten is OK.It is lucky to have found you.


----------



## leggs (25 December 2014)

i had my guests on watch for other ones all the time they were here (left 2 hours ago) also, my other cats in the house let me know perfectly if there is a strange cat in the garden   it's high-alert, they were watching met the whole time I was busy catching the kitten, some of them with a look on their face as to say "oh no...not again!"


----------



## Meowy Catkin (25 December 2014)

I'm so glad that you spotted the kitten on your lawn. I hope the abscess is easily sorted and that he/she finds a loving home soon.


----------



## Dave's Mam (25 December 2014)

Bless.  My own at Daisy is a rescue who was found in a hedge with 5 kittens.

She was only 8 months old herself.


----------



## leggs (25 December 2014)

I already have 8 rescue cats (most of which have medical problems), i'm hoping one of my guests tonight will take on the kitten once it is ok. If I can't find a really good home then I guess I it will be nr. 9.


----------



## Highlands (25 December 2014)

Bless, my two were feral , mum abandoned them at 5 weeks. Work collegue brought them in to school and knew whose arm to twist


----------



## Equinus (26 December 2014)

Our kitten turned up on the lane crying for food at around four weeks old.I don't like cats but we couldn't just leave him, here in Bulgaria it's common for litters of puppies and kittens to be dumped. Neutering is considered unnatural and he came from the direction of the bin. We looked for others but couldn't find any. He had gummed up eyes and was starving, didn't poo for three days bless him. A couple of weeks later when we came out to go to market there was a box by the car...someone who knows we go to market had put two well fed kittens thinking we would take them in. They were warm and asleep so we left them on our bench while we went to try and get milk replacement (they were less than two weeks old so didn't want to give them goat's milk.) Vet told us to give cow milk! When we got back they had gone and a neighbour said someone had picked them up...her cheeky grin told us she knew who! If we had taken them we would have been flooded with pups and kittens and if we ever have to go back to the UK it would be a problem finding a rental property with dozens of animals! The original kitten is hale and hearty, a half grown terror who wakes us at three every morning wanting to play! Our younger dog is thrilled having someone to play with. It's hard here sometimes for animal lovers, very hard


----------



## Red-1 (26 December 2014)

I feel your pain, on Sunday we picked up a scrap of a terrier that was dodging traffic on the road. Cue a trip to the vets, a £55 bill just for immediate treatment, a search for the owner that has proved fruitless. It has no ID or chip, no one has reported him missing, and he has an ear infection, is skinny, has sore paws and is not house trained! He is also aged.

I too could not turn him in as he would doubtless be PTS, so it looks like he is here to stay. I have to keep him for 28 days (according to the pound) and I dare say after that he will be family. In fact here is a photo the other day, OH sorting his ear drops!


----------



## wills_91 (26 December 2014)

What a lucky kitty,hope he/she is on the mend soon.

That is a lovely wee dog, good on you 


Red-1 said:



			I feel your pain, on Sunday we picked up a scrap of a terrier that was dodging traffic on the road. Cue a trip to the vets, a £55 bill just for immediate treatment, a search for the owner that has proved fruitless. It has no ID or chip, no one has reported him missing, and he has an ear infection, is skinny, has sore paws and is not house trained! He is also aged.

I too could not turn him in as he would doubtless be PTS, so it looks like he is here to stay. I have to keep him for 28 days (according to the pound) and I dare say after that he will be family. In fact here is a photo the other day, OH sorting his ear drops!





Click to expand...


----------



## Lemonpolo (26 December 2014)

I just don't understand people who can do that to an animal. Our latest kitten is a rescue. He was about 7 months old when he was rescued and the weight of a 4 month old. He almost did not make it, but is now happy and healthy now even if he can't work out the cat flap. If I was allowed I would take in every one I came across but I am told no lol


----------



## Spotsrock (26 December 2014)

Red-1 said:



			I feel your pain, on Sunday we picked up a scrap of a terrier that was dodging traffic on the road. Cue a trip to the vets, a £55 bill just for immediate treatment, a search for the owner that has proved fruitless. It has no ID or chip, no one has reported him missing, and he has an ear infection, is skinny, has sore paws and is not house trained! He is also aged.

I too could not turn him in as he would doubtless be PTS, so it looks like he is here to stay. I have to keep him for 28 days (according to the pound) and I dare say after that he will be family. In fact here is a photo the other day, OH sorting his ear drops!





Click to expand...

He is adorable! Looks almost relieved to be held by someone safe and sorted out!


----------



## MotherOfChickens (26 December 2014)

a lucky kitten and a lucky wee dog on this thread-well done the par of you


----------



## leggs (26 December 2014)

@Red. I would do exactly the same thing ! good luck with him !

update; 
I took her to the vet this morning (car wouldn't start despite the new battery 2 days ago- (thanks neighbour who only knows me since I moved in 5months ago and you let me have your car!  and, you refused to take it back once you knew I had a sick kitten that might need medical treatment in the middle of the night !! there are some good people after all! ) 
The abces was cut open and it was green and smelly! an old abces,  She's doing very poorly, was up all night sitting with her, she has a fever.  She had antibiotics as wel and I also give her painkillers but I think this night will be the either, how do you call it, either she will improve or die... she does not want to eat at present, she will drink if I hold it in front of her.

So angry at the b*sterds that let this happen.....


----------



## Equinus (26 December 2014)

So sorry, I hope she picks up.


----------



## leggs (26 December 2014)

thumbs crossed but....she just ate quite a bit of coocked chicken! no longer lying down unable to even lift her head. She was sitting up when I entered the room just now, purring at the touch and her pupil on the side the abces was on was also back to normal (was smaller, maybe due to pressure from the abces)

AND the woman I sold my previous home (with room for a pony) to has become a close friend, she is a veteranary student and she may have found a co-student who will want to take her on.!!!


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (26 December 2014)

Hope pussy cat continues to improve and find herself a good home.

Good for you too Red-1.


----------



## flirtygerty (26 December 2014)

leggs said:



			thumbs crossed but....she just ate quite a bit of coocked chicken! no longer lying down unable to even lift her head. She was sitting up when I entered the room just now, purring at the touch and her pupil on the side the abces was on was also back to normal (was smaller, maybe due to pressure from the abces)

AND the woman I sold my previous home (with room for a pony) to has become a close friend, she is a veteranary student and she may have found a co-student who will want to take her on.!!!
		
Click to expand...

Xmas miracles do happen


----------



## Equinus (27 December 2014)

Hope she's still doing well today


----------



## Iwantakitten (27 December 2014)

Thinking of the little Pushkin this morning, any news?


----------



## leggs (27 December 2014)

she's still eating little bits herself, I think she may also have pneumonia as she's coughing now and then, seems to prefer not ly down completely flat but lean against the litterbox. The antibiotics should clear that up too.  Didn't think we'd get this far yesterday.  3rd eyelid on side of the abces still showing but pupil seems back to normal.

I'm out of chicken ! and my car is now in the garage to be fixed today hopefully cause I need to do some shopping. Normally i'd go by bike but there's 15cm's of snow here now and it's way too far to walk (wel not carrying groceries in the snow anyway)


----------

